# Clenbuterol Log



## nugget13 (Jan 24, 2012)

Just thought i'd record my experience with clen for the rest of you to benefit from. 

Throughout the 14 day protocol I will be maintaining a strict diet with a caloric deficit of about 500 kcal/day. Weight loss prior to this protocol, on the same diet, yielded slightly less than 1lb decrease in bodyweight per week.

Diet is 
300g pro
180-225gcarb
<50g fat

each day depending upon training & cardio.

Daily weight is recorded each morning immediately after I wake up.

Day 1- 40mcg- 188.2lbs- noticeable stimulant effects present, mild shakes

Day 2- 60mcg- 192lbs- loss of libido, shakes more apparent, some cramping.

Day 3- 60mcg- 187.6lbs- some headaches, noticeably more vascular/harder

Day 4- 80mcg- 187.1lbs- [all of the above]

Day 5- 80mcg- 185.6lbs- cardio endurance noticeably diminished

Day 6-

Day 7-

Day 8-

Day 9-

Day 10-

Day 11-

Day 12-

Day 13-

Day 14-


----------

